# Solved: Can burn DVD-RW, but not DVD-R



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I have an external Lite-On DVD burner, model SOHW-1693SX with the latest firmware and I've burned quite a few DVD-Rs and DVD-RWs, until a few days ago. I mostly use Nero Express 6.6.1.4 to do my DVD burning and I was trying to burn some VOB files (TV shows that captured with a Hauppauge WIN-TV PVR-150 and edited with Ulead DVD MovieFactory 3SE) to a DVD-R and about 3 min into the burn, it failed with an Illegal disc error msg.

I thought maybe it was a problem with Nero, so I tried using Ulead to burn the same files to a DVD-R and it also failed. I thought it was the burner, so I used Nero to burn the same files to a DVD-RW and it worked.

Then I think maybe it's the Maxell DVD-Rs, so I get some Sony DVD-Rs and it fails with those. I also lowered the speed as low as I could (4X for Maxell and 6X for Sony) with no luck. I burned an Mp3 CD with Nero on the Lite-On burner and that worked. I tried burning Mp3 files to a DVD-R and it failed.

To sum up, Nero will burn DVD-RWs and CDs, but not DVD-Rs. Neither Nero or Ulead will burn either Maxell or Sony DVD-Rs. Meanwhile, prior to this problem I burned about 15 Maxell DVD-Rs with no problem.

I thought maybe I was low on disk space, so I now have 20 GB free and it still fails. I tested the discs with Nero CD-DVD Speed and it reads the discs up until 1042 MB and gets a fatal error. The files I was trying to burn were 3.1 GB. When I burn it will run for about 3 min and says 2% burned when it fails. Any Ideas????

Dell Dimension 2400
Intel Pentium 4A 2.66 GHz
512 MB memory DDR SDRAM PC2700
Windows XP Home SP2

Here's the Nero log and the Nero Info data. Sorry this is so long, but I figure more data is better than not enough.

1A20-0218-0370-1725-8155-4331*

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 1:54:32 PM

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 6.6.1.4
Internal Version: 6, 6, 1, 4d
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S>Version: KS06 - HA 1 TA 2 - 6.6.1.4
Adapter driver: <USB 2.0> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : set to ATAPI (3) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8483B>Version: 1.09 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.1.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6Y080L0 IdeChnDr Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8483B IdeChnDr Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SONY CD-RW CRX216E IdeChnDr Port 1 ID 1 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8483B D: CDRom0
SONY CD-RW CRX216E E: CDRom1
LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S F: CDRom2
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (83886080) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 510MB (522240kB)
Free physical memory: 131MB (135064kB)
Memory in use : 74 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

26.5.2006
UDF/ISO compilation
12:56:19 PM	#1 Phase 112 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
DVD-Video files reallocation started

12:56:19 PM	#2 Phase 114 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

12:56:19 PM	#3 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6475
UDF document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
UDF Mode : UDF/ISO bridge
UDF Options : automatic
UDF Revision : 1.02
UDF Partition Type : physical
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : FALSE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : FALSE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : FALSE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

12:56:19 PM	#4 Phase 111 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
DVD-Video files sorted

12:56:19 PM	#5 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
ReadBuffer-Pipe got 81920KB of Memory

12:56:19 PM	#6 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
Reader running

12:56:19 PM	#7 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S running

12:56:19 PM	#8 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

12:56:19 PM	#9 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

12:56:19 PM	#10 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3305
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

12:56:19 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 281
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 1635535 (363:27.10, 3194MB)

12:56:19 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 293
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

12:56:19 PM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2612
Recorder: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: RITEKG - 05
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

12:56:19 PM	#14 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 459
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

12:56:19 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1635536 (1635536) = #1635536/363:27.11
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1635536 blocks [LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S]
--------------------------------------------------------------

12:56:19 PM	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
Prepare recorder [LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 3349577728, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
1635536 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

12:56:19 PM	#17 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 38
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

12:56:19 PM	#18 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 83
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

12:56:19 PM	#19 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Caching of files started

12:56:20 PM	#20 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4145
Cache writing successful.

12:56:20 PM	#21 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Caching of files completed

12:56:20 PM	#22 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Burn process started at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

12:56:20 PM	#23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

12:56:20 PM	#24 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2707
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

12:56:20 PM	#25 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2863
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

12:56:20 PM	#26 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8647
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 0.0 (0)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26127F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 30 01 02 04 06 00 00 - 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 .0..............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

12:57:04 PM	#27 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1200
12:57:04.515 - F: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S : Queue again later

1:00:49 PM	#28 SPTI -1046 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 289
F: CdRom2: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1046)
Sense Key: 0x02 (KEY_NOT_READY)
Sense Code: 0x30
Sense Qual: 0x05
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 05 C0 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 05 
Buffer x06f00000: Len x10000
0x00 00 01 BA 44 00 4F 0B 0D 57 01 89 C3 F8 00 00 
0x01 E0 07 EC 81 00 00 8D 5A 4B 67 4A B4 A0 A0 BB 
0x7E 49 47 F9 B7 03 07 81 7C 03 B0 C6 73 C6 64 3A

1:00:49 PM	#29 CDR -1046 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Illegal disc
F: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S

1:00:49 PM	#30 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

1:00:49 PM	#31 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

1:00:49 PM	#32 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3103
EndDAO: Last written address was 1471

1:00:49 PM	#33 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Burn process failed at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ADPU160M.SYS': Ver=v3.60a (Lab01_N(johnstra).010529-2218), size=101888 bytes, created 8/17/2001 4:07:32 PM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.18a, size=20576 bytes, created 6/18/2005 9:39:39 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\IdeBusDr.sys': Ver=2.3.0.2160, 10/01/2002, size=13891 bytes, created 10/15/2002 12:00:00 AM (Adapter driver for src)
File 'Drivers\IdeChnDr.sys': Ver=2.3.0.2160, 10/01/2002, size=101431 bytes, created 10/15/2002 12:00:00 AM (Adapter driver for src)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

Nero InfoTool 3.07

Drive Information
------------------
Drive : HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8483B
Type : CD-ROM Drive
Firmware Version : 1.09
Buffer Size : 128 KB
Date : ?
Serial Number
Vendor Specific : o
Drive Letter : D:\
Location : 1:0
Mechanism : Tray
Read Speed : 48 X
Write Speed : n/a

Read CD Text : Yes
Return C2 Pointers : No
Read CD-R : Yes
Read CD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-ROM : No
Read DVD-RAM : No
Read DVD-R : No
Read DVD-RW : No
Read DVD-R DL : No
Read DVD+R : No
Read DVD+RW : No
Read DVD+R DL : No
Read BD-ROM : No
Read BD-R : No
Read BD-RE : No
Read HD DVD-ROM : No
Read HD DVD-R : No
Read HD DVD-RW : No
Read HD-BURN : No
Read Digital Audio : Yes
Read CD+G : No
Read VideoCD : Yes

Write CD-R : No
Write CD-RW : No
Write DVD-R : No
Write DVD-RW : No
Write DVD-R DL : No
Write DVD+R : No
Write DVD+RW : No
Write DVD+R DL : No
Write DVD-RAM : No
Write BD-R : No
Write BD-RE : No
Write HD DVD-R : No
Write HD DVD-RW : No
Write HD-BURN-R : No
Write HD-BURN-RW : No
Buffer Underrun Protection : No
Mount Rainier : No
SolidBurn : No
Modes : n/a

Disc Information (D:\)
-------------------
Type : - no disc inserted -

Drive Information
------------------
Drive : SONY CD-RW CRX216E 
Type : CD-RW Recorder
Firmware Version : PD01
Buffer Size : 2 MB
Date : ?
Serial Number
Vendor Specific : 
Drive Letter : E:\
Location : 1:1
Mechanism : Tray
Read Speed : 48 , 40 , 32 , 24 , 16 , 12 , 8 , 4 X
Write Speed : 48 , 40 , 32 , 24 , 16 , 12 , 8 , 4 X

Read CD Text : Yes
Return C2 Pointers : Yes
Read CD-R : Yes
Read CD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-ROM : No
Read DVD-RAM : No
Read DVD-R : No
Read DVD-RW : No
Read DVD-R DL : No
Read DVD+R : No
Read DVD+RW : No
Read DVD+R DL : No
Read BD-ROM : No
Read BD-R : No
Read BD-RE : No
Read HD DVD-ROM : No
Read HD DVD-R : No
Read HD DVD-RW : No
Read HD-BURN : No
Read Digital Audio : Yes
Read CD+G : Yes
Read VideoCD : Yes

Write CD-R : Yes
Write CD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R : No
Write DVD-RW : No
Write DVD-R DL : No
Write DVD+R : No
Write DVD+RW : No
Write DVD+R DL : No
Write DVD-RAM : No
Write BD-R : No
Write BD-RE : No
Write HD DVD-R : No
Write HD DVD-RW : No
Write HD-BURN-R : No
Write HD-BURN-RW : No
Buffer Underrun Protection : Yes
Mount Rainier : No
SolidBurn : No
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96

Disc Information (E:\)
-------------------
Type : - no disc inserted -

Drive Information
------------------
Drive : LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S
Type : DVD±R/RW DL Recorder
Firmware Version : KS06
Buffer Size : 2 MB
Date : 2005-05-12
Serial Number : >
Vendor Specific : 2005/05/12 19:52 
Drive Letter : F:\
Location : 2:0
Mechanism : Tray
Read Speed : 8.0 , 6.0 , 4.0 , 2.0 , 1.0 X
Write Speed : 16.0 , 12.0 , 8.0 , 6.0 X

Read CD Text : Yes
Return C2 Pointers : Yes
Read CD-R : Yes
Read CD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-ROM : Yes
Read DVD-RAM : No
Read DVD-R : Yes
Read DVD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-R DL : Yes
Read DVD+R : Yes
Read DVD+RW : Yes
Read DVD+R DL : Yes
Read BD-ROM : No
Read BD-R : No
Read BD-RE : No
Read HD DVD-ROM : No
Read HD DVD-R : No
Read HD DVD-RW : No
Read HD-BURN : No
Read Digital Audio : Yes
Read CD+G : Yes
Read VideoCD : Yes

Write CD-R : Yes
Write CD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R : Yes
Write DVD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R DL : Yes
Write DVD+R : Yes
Write DVD+RW : Yes
Write DVD+R DL : Yes
Write DVD-RAM : No
Write BD-R : No
Write BD-RE : No
Write HD DVD-R : No
Write HD DVD-RW : No
Write HD-BURN-R : No
Write HD-BURN-RW : No
Buffer Underrun Protection : Yes
Mount Rainier : No
SolidBurn : No
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW DAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96

Region Protection Control : RPC II
Region : 1
Changes User : 4
Changes Vendor : 4

Disc Information (F:\)
-------------------
Type : Blank DVD-R

Interface Information
---------------------
Adapter 1
---------
Description : Primary IDE Channel

Driver
Description : system32\DRIVERS\IdeChnDr.sys
Company : Intel Corporation
Version : 2.3.0.2160, 10/01/2002
Description : Intel Application Accelerator Driver

Attached Devices
Description : Master: Maxtor 6Y080L0
Type : Disk Drive
DMA : On

Adapter 2
---------
Description : Secondary IDE Channel

Driver
Description : system32\DRIVERS\IdeChnDr.sys
Company : Intel Corporation
Version : 2.3.0.2160, 10/01/2002
Description : Intel Application Accelerator Driver

Attached Devices
Description : Master: HL-DT-ST CD-ROM GCR-8483B
Type : CD-Rom Drive
DMA : On
Autorun : On
Description : Slave: SONY CD-RW CRX216E
Type : CD-Rom Drive
DMA : Off
Autorun : On

Adapter 3
---------
Description : Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD

Driver
Description : System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Description : EHCI eUSB Miniport Driver

Attached Devices
Description : LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S USB Device
Type : CD-Rom Drive
Autorun : On

Software Information
--------------------
Operating System : Windows XP Home Edition (5.01.2600 Service Pack 2)
Country : United States
Language : English
ANSI Code Page : 1252
OEM Code Page : 437
DirectX : DirectX 9.0c

Description : Nero Burning ROM
Version : 6, 6, 1, 4
Company : Ahead Software AG
Version Check : Ok

Description : Nero StartSmart
Version : 2, 1, 0, 5
Company : Ahead Software AG

Description : NeroVision
Version : 2,1,2,24
Company : Ahead Software AG

Description : Cover Designer
Version : 2, 3, 1, 3
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero BackItUp Application
Version : 1, 2, 0, 61
Company : Ahead Software AG

Description : PowerDVD
Version : 5.00.1107
Company : CyberLink Corp.

Hardware Information
--------------------
CPU : 2666 MHz
Bus Speed : 533 MHz
Motherboard : Dell 0C2425
System : Dell Dimension 2400 
BIOS : Dell A05
Memory : 510 MB
Sound : SoundMAX Digital Audio
Video : ?

------------
Video Codecs
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Toshiba YUV Codec : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03
Indeo® video 5.10 : R.5.10.15.2.55

Audio Codecs
------------
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC : 4.00.0.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC : 1.00.0.0
Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC : 1.02.0.1
Windows Media Audio : 4.02.0.0
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec : 3.02.0.0
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced) : 1.09.1.49
Indeo® audio software : 2.05.0.53
Microsoft PCM Converter : 5.00.0.0

ASPI Information
----------------
System ASPI : ASPI is not installed

Nero ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly

WNASPI32.DLL : 2.0.1.74 164112 bytes November 02, 2004

Installed OS Patches
--------------------
(Q810090) USB Update : Yes
(Q329112) Multi-Border DVD with More Than 4 GB of Data Not Readable Past First Border : Yes
(Q812415) Problems with Multiple ATA devices : No
(Q322359) Intelide.sys Is Not Used on Computers with ICH4 or ICH5 : No
(Q320174) IMAPI Update - CDs recorded have missing files or errors : Yes
(Q311542) Devices May not power up properly when resuming from standby : Yes
(Q327086) Data Added to Removable Media During Hibernation May Be Lost When You Resume Windows XP : Yes
(Q308374) Ricoh 1394 Controller May Not Work with Windows XP : No
(Q314634) Windows XP Does Not Detect Your New USB Device : Yes
(Q822603) USB 1.1 and USB 2.0 update : No
(Q323507) Your IEEE 1394 or USB CD-ROM or DVD-ROM Drive May Not Be Recognized in Windows XP : No
(Q815834) 'Code 28' Error Message and a Yellow Exclamation Mark Next to a USB Device in Device Manager After Your Computer Resumes from Hibernation : No
(Q316575) Problems When You Swap a CD-ROM During Hibernation in Windows XP : No
(Q811789) Surprise Removal of 1394 Device Can Cause Bluescreen Error : No
(Q323322) Cannot Use Sony VAIO PCG-C1MRX Internal Camera with Windows Messenger After You Apply Q316397 : No
(Q811789) Surprise Removal of 1394 Device Can Cause Bluescreen Error : No


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try here at the Lite-On forum.

http://club.cdfreaks.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. That site was where I found the answer to my problem.

They had some links to Lite-On firmware and I downloaded a newer version of the firmware and that solved the problem.


----------

